# PCI-E 1X RAID Card in PCI-E 16X slot?



## suraswami (Aug 15, 2009)

Can I put a PCI-E 1X RAID Card in PCI-E 16X slot?  Its a cheap $20 software based JMicron chip based one.  Will I get any speed difference?  Or will it fry the card/slot/HDDs connected?  Or any possible data issues?

Same way can I put in a 4x card in the 16x slot?


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 15, 2009)

yes you can!


----------



## timta2 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes and Yes. You won't notice any speed improvements.


----------



## strick94u (Aug 21, 2009)

yup my tx2000 works the same speed on both types though but a pci video cad works on my 2u server blade though I don't have a good one.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2009)

with PCI-E, if it fits in the slot, it will work.
its that simple, seriously.


There will be no speed difference, as they will run at the lowest common speed.


----------



## thebeephaha (Aug 24, 2009)

This is what I love about PCI-E, you can even hack slots/cards to put bigger cards in smaller slots, you just lose some bandwidth.

Amazing technology this.

I dremeled off part of a 8600GT to fit in a motherboard which only had an 8x slot.


----------

